# Krylon Fusion Clear Gloss UV Protection



## Mike Young (Jun 22, 2014)

I love Krylon's Fusion clear gloss spray paint with UV protection for most of my woodworking projects. For the colorful exotic woods that turn brown over time, my hope is that the UV protection in this product will slow the process. The can says it dries in 15 minutes, but that is generous. Depending on conditions of course, it can be dry to the touch in less than 5 minutes, and sanding between light coats can be done in less than ten minutes. I love to let the natural beauty of the wood shine thru and Krylon allows me to build up a thick layer of protection quickly. I also only have to sand down to 320 between coats. Krylon Fusion also bonds to plastic. Don't take my word for it though, try it on your next project & let me know if you agree or disagree. I'm not a paid spokesperson for Krylon. I just love the stuff.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 22, 2014)

I will have to look that up Mike, thanks for the tip.
How about giving us a little more of an Intro in the Introduction section of the Forum if you would please and thank you again.


----------



## eranox (Jun 22, 2014)

I always appreciate learning about a new product of interest to woodworkers.  Understand that for your first post, this does read suspiciously like an advertisement, though.  Do you happen to have a picture of a finished product?  I'd be interested in seeing what kind of finish to expect.


----------



## Mike Young (Jun 23, 2014)

*Not an add.*

You're right, that does sound suspicious. I just completed the introductory post like you recommended. Hope that helps convince you I'm just an over enthusiastic fan of the clear spray paint.  Sorry I didn't do my intro post 1st.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jun 23, 2014)

Fear not, Mike... I don't think any of us would seriously think Krylon is trying to increase their market share by coming to a pen forum


----------



## Wildman (Jun 24, 2014)

Be sure to read label warnings for your Krylon Fusion Clear Gloss UV Protection.  After reading section 2 MSDS for the product would wear my painter’s mask in/outside.


----------



## Signguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Wood movement?*

I wonder if there is an issue with wood blanks moving and cracking the finish.  It's a really hard coating once cured...


----------



## BSea (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw a pen that was painted with clear coat by a professional car painter.  Talk about depth.  It was the nicest finish I've ever seen on a pen.  So I can see using clear krylon would make for a nice finish.  I just wonder how many of us would spend that amount of time on a finish on a regular basis.  I mean we use accelerator on instant glue because we can't wait for it to dry.


----------



## Mike Young (Jun 27, 2014)

*Fast dry time*

I understand that some wood finishes involve oil, wax, and polishing with buffing wheels. That's not for me. I've tried tongue oil on one project and couldn't wait long enough for the oil to dry. That's what I love about this spray finish, it's fast drying. If you make a mistake, you won't have to wait long to sand it back down and try again. But I've gone on long enough. I joined IAP to learn how everyone else is doing it, not to get on my soap box. Check out the attachment of a crochet hook I made and finished with Krylon. Also in my intro thread is an attachment of a Pink Ivory pen set I finished with Krylon. Thanks for your input!


----------

